# Western to English



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

There is a student who wants to take english riding lessons--she currently rides western, which I have never done myself. So, I'm not sure what to focus on--what do I teach her? I am a college student and I give english riding lessons to kids/teens in my area but they have either been complete beginners or have ridden some english before. I'm lost as to what to teach her! Help please!!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Start with basic balance and position and expect she will progress faster, if she's an experienced rider.

If she's been around horses much, at least she will know what normal horse behavior is.


----------



## SunnysMum (Jan 22, 2012)

What should I expect her to know? Do western riders post to the trot? How much contact do they use? Would they know two point? These may seem like really basic questions but I literally know nothing about western riding  I plan on just starting to teach her as a beginner and just tell her to let me know if she already knows what I'm teaching her or not.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Maybe have her ride in her western tack w/t/c as an evaluation first, then switch to English? Or just have her ride a few laps in English gear to see what she knows? It really depends on the rider. The western riders I know don't post, but some do when out training. Contact is iffy and I'd spend a while on that. I have a feel in the reins, but no contact as such. Seems like most people I ride with know _of_ two point, but rarely practice it. It all depends on her experience level, so I'd suggest an evaluation ride first.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I agree with doing an evaluation in a western saddle. I would ask her first about her experience level- is she an experienced western rider, or does she just know the basics of staying on? If she can successfully ride at w/t/c then I would ask her to warm the horse up like she normally would. Note any issues she has, and ask her to demonstrate posting. You'll have a better idea of what she needs when switching to an english saddle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yes western riders can and do post at the trot! I train in a western saddle but show in a western saddle or in the english saddle, depending on the horse I ride. The basics are the same no matter what saddle you ride.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I've done a bit of English tho I am mostly western. 

Western riders DO post. Though we are mostly taught to sit the trot. We will post when out on the trail and riding a bouncy trot. 

Contact? We don't normally use it. We neck-rein so aren't use to direct reining. Plus we ride on a loose rein. 

Western riders do not two point but I know what it is and could do it western if I needed. 

She might need some practice staying on English. Western we have horn to grab for if something goes wrong. Perhaps give her an "Oh crap" strap?

English riders also ride with a short stirrup compared to western.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

SunnysMum said:


> What should I expect her to know? Do western riders post to the trot? How much contact do they use? Would they know two point? These may seem like really basic questions but I literally know nothing about western riding  I plan on just starting to teach her as a beginner and just tell her to let me know if she already knows what I'm teaching her or not.


Western to English here.
I did not post the trot. My horse is pretty smooth so I rode his faster trot. Also sitting on sit bones not back pockets. Two what? Also if the horse neck reins the whole on the bit will be hard. We don't apply any pressure to bit. Loose reins. Feeling the horses mouth will not be natural. 

Treat her as if she knows nothing. Even if she knows what a two point is, chances are she never did it or if she did it was in a western saddle right?

She will have no balance maybe because the saddle and movement at the trot is awkward. She may not ride with contact at the calves on the horse. Western tend to keep legs off horse until asking for something. You don't need your lower leg in western saddles to support a trot, especially a slow trot or jog. You sit those. Some peeps can sit a pretty fast trot in a western saddle. Hope this helps. This is what I struggled with


----------

